# Something Huge.. Any ideas?



## laser88 (May 24, 2012)

Was out at the HRBT yesterday and hooked onto something huge.. Check out my blog and let me know what you think....

http://laserfishing.blogspot.com/2012/06/something-huge.html


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Thinking a huge cownose just hugging the bottom.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

ditto


----------



## laser88 (May 24, 2012)

Thinking it probably was also. Thanks for the replies. Would a cownose go for a minnow though? I thought they ate shellfish?


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

In my experience a cownose is an opportunistic feeder. I've definitely caught them on cut mullet and would think they'd be pretty quick to inhale a minnow that was unable to get away.


----------

